# Busy weekend ahead!!!



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I love busy dog show weekends!! And I have one coming up too. It is a 3-day show. I will be competing in Rally and Obedience. It is going to be Jackson's first time competing in Obedience. Kind of nervous. I think he will do good. This is what my weekend is going to look like...

Friday
~Kailey (Rally Excellent B and Advanced B)
~Jackson (Rally Excellent A and Obedience Novice B)

Saturday
~Kailey (Rally Excellent B and Advanced B)
~Jackson (Rally Excellent A and Obedience Novice B)

Sunday
~Kailey (Rally Excellent B and Advanced B)
~Jackson (Rally Excellent A and Obedience Novice B)

I have a lot to do before that weekend. I have been working with Jackson in Obedience. He is doing great! Just have to work a little more on his finishes and the long sit and down. This is going to be a repeat of the June dog show weekend. :O


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Good luck! Get lots of sleep and I hope that you and the dogs do great! Please keep us posted on their results!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I will keep you all posted. The show isn't 'till Aug. 27th. I am hoping to get 2 new titles that weekend. So I have a lot of work to do before than.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck! Sounds like a very fun but busy weekend. I am sure both you and Jackson will do great!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Best of luck and have fun


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Is that the Central Regional weekend? We will see you there...Should be a fun weekend!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Is that the Central Regional weekend? We will see you there...Should be a fun weekend!


It is. Are you working at it? Cause I am. I am really excited for the show. Should be fun!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Goood luck! Sounds exciting


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope not working this one.. I am showing and going to enjoy myself. We will look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Nope not working this one.. I am showing and going to enjoy myself. We will look forward to seeing you there.


What are you entered in? Look forward seeing you too.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Open B and Utility B.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You know I have found that the more entries I have at a trial, the less nervous I am. Once I had 7 entries in one day between three dogs. I didn't have time to be nervous, it was walk out of the ring with one dog, hand it off, grab another dog, and head right back in the ring.

When I only have one entry however, I have all the time in the world to get nervous.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I too like busy weekends. It keeps my nerves down.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, my busy weekend won't be all that busy since Kailey will not be competing.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

what happened?


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Best luck! You will be VERY busy!!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> what happened?


She had an emergancy surgery on Friday. But, she is doing well and is recovering fast.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh no! Did you post about that somewhere else? If so I missed it. What happened?

I'm glad she's doing well and recovering. It's so scary to think of the unexpected that can suddenly pop up. In May one of my good friends noticed her Yorkie straining to urinate one afternoon and by that night he had died. Turned out he had bladder stones and they ruptured his bladder. It makes me realize how precious the lives of our dogs are and to be thankful of every moment we get with them.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I did post it. Here is the link: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=83286


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Tomorrow is the big day! The GRCA Central Regional!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

good luck to you! Update us when you get a chance.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Results so far...

Friday
Jackson got his first RE leg with a 1st place and got his first CD leg with a 4th place.

Saturday
Jackson got his second RE leg with another 1st place and got his second CD leg.

Sunday's results are coming soon


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh...since Kailey was not able to compete this weekend, she still got a ribbon. She got her Parade of Therapy dogs ribbon.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice job Alyssa and Jackson!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yay!! good luck tomorrow! Hope you have two new titles to report


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Sunday's results.

Jackson got his CD title! He also got his RE title with a 4th place! So, introducing Harborplace Diamond In The Ruff CD RE. I am so proud of him. He had a long busy weekend and he worked hard.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats that is big news!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------

